# Pedestal seat on my Riverhawk



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2014)

hello,
I'm considering upgrading my plastic swivel seats to something a little more comfortable. Would a pedestal seat be a good idea? If so, how tall? 

Thanks,

Chaz


----------



## bentley faulkner (May 6, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/360-Swivel-...ash=item33b2f478b1:g:178AAOSwZ8ZXDLeq&vxp=mtr heard that these are good also adjustable


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As you look at all the available seating options make a point of getting a look at Tempress Navistyle seats (they come in a high back and low back version - and you can find samples to handle at most Bass Pro Shops). I've been using them now (three in a row as the rear seating on my old Maverick) for about 8 years. In hard commercial use mine get replaced every three years or so... They're very well padded and quite comfortable. I would never want to be without them on my skiff.... Whatever seat you choose - then you'll have the fun of sorting out how you want it mounted -fixed to the deck, on a swivel base (believe that's what you have from your description) or on a pedestal of some kind.... Remember that any pedestal has to be very securely mounted to the deck or floor -if not very secure just using it will eventually work the pedestal base free (as it tears its way out... not good news at all....). Hope this helps.


----------

